# My nonaquatic pets



## littlemermaid (Jan 24, 2012)

Since I've joined the forum I've shared pictures of my fishies but not of my water hating family members Azrael and Coco. These two are the absolute definition of two peas in a pod they are always together (generally stealing my seat) but hey who could deny those pitiful faces


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww.... sweet furballs  And yeah, I'd give up my seat for those two faces as well. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Furballs! :3

Hehe I once gave up my own bed during a thunderstorm to comfort my doggie!X3


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness. <3 Cats and dogs as BFFs will never not warm my heart.

(And to be fair, I have a kitten-- barely the size of my forearm-- who is very accomplished at pushing people out of bed.)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I LOVE CHUBBY CATS X3 there soo adorable!!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

One time a couple years ago, I went to a huge plant nursery and the owner's cat was strolling around. To this day, I have not seen a fatter cat.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I'm sorry their expressions are priceless!X3 The dog is like "hmmm....what?" while the cat is like "you disturb my sleep, why?".


----------



## littlemermaid (Jan 24, 2012)

I think that's why I love this picture so much, it definintely captured their personalities


----------

